# 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck



## sascha (4 Juli 2006)

*0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen jetzt auf finanziellen Druck*

Die Bundesnetzagentur zieht im Kampf gegen den Missbrauch der 0137-Nummern die Zügel an. Nach mehreren massiven Wellen von Lockanrufen im Mai verhängten die Regulierer jetzt gleich fünf Mal ein so genanntes Inkassoverbot gegenüber den Verbindungsnetzbetreibern. „Wir wollen die Geldflüsse kappen“, sagte Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde, im Gespräch mit Dialerschutz.de. Die Hoffnung der Agentur: Wenn für „erfolgreiche“ Lockanrufe nicht mehr kassiert werden darf, lohnt sich die Masche nicht mehr.

Lockanrufe über 0137-Nummern sind seit dreieinhalb Jahren ein teures Ärgernis für Handybesitzer. Die Masche ist dabei so einfach wie lukrativ: Die Täter mieten sich zunächst bei Netzbetreibern eine bestimmte Zahl von 0137-Nummern. Dann rufen sie massenhaft Mobilfunknummern durch und übertragen dabei die gemietete 0137-Nummer. Diese erscheint bei den betroffenen Handybesitzern neben dem „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ im Display. Wer arglos zurückruft, landet in der Regel bei einem Zählcomputer – und ist bis zu zwei Euro los. Das Geld sammeln die Mobilfunkbetreiber über die Handyrechnung ein und überweisen es – je nach Anzahl der zwischengeschalteten Netzbetreiber – über mehrere Zwischenstationen an die Täter.

Bisher waren Ping-Anrufe mit 0137-Nummern so etwas wie die Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Das Inkasso übernahmen die Netzbetreiber, die Täter konnten sich fernab der Justiz im Ausland oder hinter Briefkastenfirmen verstecken. Die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur sperrte irgendwann die missbrauchten Nummern, die Täter verwendeten am nächsten Wochenende einfach Neue. Das ergaunerte Geld war ihnen dabei sicher – bis jetzt. Denn was schon bei illegalen 0190 und 0900-Dialern praktiziert wurde, wendet die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt auch beim 0137-Missbrauch an: Die Regulierer kappen die Geldflüsse. Anlass waren die massiven Wellen von Lockanrufen in den vergangenen Wochen. „Alleine im Mai sind bei uns mehrere tausend Beschwerden von Verbrauchern eingegangen“, berichtete Rudolf Boll, Sprecher der Behörde. „Wir haben daraufhin fünf Mal nicht nur die Nummern gesperrt, sondern zugleich auch ein Inkassoverbot ausgesprochen.“ Dieses betreffe zum Teil einzelne 0137-Nummern, in einigen Fällen seien aber auch mehrere Nummern von dem Verbot umfasst. Die fünf Verbote seien auch noch nicht das Ende. „In den nächsten Wochen werden noch einige hinzukommen“, sagte Boll. „Denn mehrere Verfahren sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.“

Inkassoverbot bedeutet, dass das Geld von den Handybesitzern, die zum Rückruf verlockt wurden, nicht eingetrieben werden darf. Dass zwischen den Lockanrufen und dem Beginn des Verbots teilweise mehrere Tage liegen, ändert daran nichts: „Die Abrechnungszyklen bei den Unternehmen sind nicht ohne“, sagt Judith Herchenbach-Canarius, bei der Bundesnetzagentur zuständig für die Verfolgung des Missbrauchs von Mehrwertdiensten. „Ein Inkassoverbot erzielt selbst zwei Wochen später noch einen recht durchschlagenden Erfolg.“ Ziel sei es, den Geldfluss „möglichst nahe an den eigentlichen Verursachern“ zu kappen. Sprich: Die Täter, die Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern initiieren, sollen dadurch keine finanzielle Vorteile haben. Ein Inkassoverbot rückwirkend ab Zuteilung der Nummer zu verfügen, sei dagegen nicht möglich. „Es kann ja sein, dass die Nummern zuvor für Zwecke eingesetzt wurden, die rechtens waren.“

„Wir wollen den Sumpf endlich austrocknen“, betonte auch Behördensprecher Boll. Nachdem sich gezeigt habe, dass allein die Abschaltung missbrauchter 0137-Nummern nicht abschreckt, ergreife man nun eben diese weiter gehenden Maßnahmen. Kritik, die Netzagentur sperre bei Lockanrufen die missbrauchten Nummern oft erst sehr spät, wies Boll zurück. „Wir arbeiten im Rahmen des Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz. Und danach müssen wir den betroffenen Unternehmen erst einmal rechtliches Gehör einräumen, bevor wir handeln.“

Im Falle eines Inkassoverbots sollten betroffene Verbraucher darauf achten, ob der Anruf dennoch auf ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheint und in diesem Fall umgehend die Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Boll: „Dann wäre ein Zwangsgeld gegen den jeweiligen Netzbetreiber möglich.“ 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=369

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geld sammeln die Mobilfunkbetreiber über die Handyrechnung ein und überweisen es – je nach Anzahl der zwischengeschalteten Netzbetreiber – über mehrere Zwischenstationen an die Täter.


Zum besseren Verständnis des Problems muss man etwas genauer hinsehen.

Die Mobilfunkbetreiber überweisen nicht das ganze Geld, welches sie vom Kunde einsammeln, an die Drahtzieher. Sie behalten erst einmal selbst ein gutes Stück vom Kuchen.

Deshalb kommt auch keiner auf die technisch einfache Lösung des Problems, Lockanrufe mit Mehrbetrugsnummern als Absendekennung einfach rauszufiltern und die eigenen Kunden vor Schurkereien zu schützen.

Ein Handyhersteller, der eine nützliche Funktion neben dem üblichen Schnickschnack für seine Kunden entwickeln will, könnte einfach einen Anruffilter nach Rufnummernblöcken zum Selbsteditieren in die Handys integrieren.

Dann wäre Schluss mit der ständigen Belästigung durch Spitzbuben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mobilfunkbetreiber überweisen nicht das ganze Geld, welches sie vom Kunde
> einsammeln, an die Drahtzieher. Sie behalten erst einmal selbst ein gutes Stück vom Kuchen.


und Kleinvieh mach bekannlich auch Mist bzw die Masse macht es. Das dürfte  auch die Unwilligkeit 
der Betreiber erklären, den einfachen technischen Riegel vorzuschieben. Beim bestimmungsmäßen
 Einsatz der Televotingnummern gibt es überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit  die Anzeige  zu übertragen, 
da diese  grundsätzlich nur angerufen werden und nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Das passt.

Wer einen Kodex braucht, gibt zu, dass es zum Himmel stinkt und die triste Wirklichkeit
 hübsch ummäntelt werden soll.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Im Mai 2003 schrieb der Brancenverband BITKOM



> Die so genannten MABEZ-Nummern 0137 und 0138 (im Antrag fälschlicherweise auch 0136, diese Rufnummerngasse ist bislang nicht zur Nutzung freigegeben) sind nicht als Ausweichmöglichkeit für unseriöse 0190/0900-Anbieter geeignet.
> Anders als bei den 0190/0900-Nummern, die zum Teil frei tarifierbar sind (0190-0, 0900) wird der Anruf bei MABEZ-Nummern mit einem höhenmäßig begrenzten Einmalentgelt von maximal 0,98 € berechnet. Die spezielle Verwendung für Abstimmungen (TED) bedeutet überdies eine extrem kurze Verbindungsdauer.
> Ein speziell in diesen Nummern liegendes Missbrauchspotential besteht
> hier nicht. *In der Vergangenheit vorgekommene Missbräuche durch Lockanrufe oder –meldungen unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen sind nicht durch spezielle Regelungen für die Nummernverwendung zu bekämpfen, sondern durch eine konsequente Anwendung bestehender strafrechtlicher Vorschriften (Betrug).*


( Stellungnahme des BITKOM zum Antrag der CDU/CSU im Deutschen Bundestag zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von  Mehrwertdiensterufnummern).

Will die Bundesnetzagentur jetzt etwa ein Lob dafür, dass sie drei Jahre später beginnt, ihre Möglichkeiten etwas mehr auszuschöpfen? Ohne freilich das von BITKOM erwähnte Instrumentarium  der strafrechtlichen Verfolgung systematisch einzusetzen. Mehrere Tausend Meldungen könnten mehrere Tausend Meldungen an Staatsanwaltschaften nach sich ziehen. Warum erfolgen die nicht?

TKG §67 Abs. 3


> (3) Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.



BITKOM sagt, es gibt keine Gefahr bei 0137, weil es strafrechtliche Möglichkeiten gegen den Betrug gibt, die Bundesnetzagentur hat Tausende von Beschwerden und meldet das, enntgegen §67 Abs. 3 offenbar nicht an die Staatsanwaltschaften - und diese wiederum, wie die Münchner, kriegen alles, was man zum ermitteln braucht, auf den Schreibtisch -  nur wollen sie nicht ermitteln.

Das ist kein Rechtsstaat, sondern ein Witz auf Kosten der Bürger und zu Gunsten organisierter Krimineller. Was ein Land!


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



> Nachdem sich gezeigt habe, dass allein die Abschaltung missbrauchter 0137-Nummern nicht abschreckt, ergreife man nun eben diese weiter gehenden Maßnahmen.


 Unfassbar.


> Handy-Falle: 0137-Rückruf  17.02.2003


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



> Die Bundesnetzagentur zieht im Kampf gegen den Missbrauch der 0137-Nummern die Zügel an


scheinen sehr lockere Zügel zu sein...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Dass die Bundesnetzagentur auch mit ihren "neuen" (bzw. _endlich mal ergriffenen alten!!!) _Maßnahmen keinen Erfolg hat, beweist dieses Wochenende. Was will man als nächstes [... self edited...] präsentieren, um dem weniger informierten Durchschnittsbürger vorzugaukeln, man habe das im Griff?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Im aktuellen Fall, also der 0137-Welle vom letzten Wochenende, war bereits heute morgen der Letztverantwortliche bekannt. Man hat eine Firma, einen Namen und mehrere Telefonnummern. Würde die Bundesnetzagentur ihrer Pflicht nachkommen und gemäss TKG §67 Absatz 3 eine Staatsanwaltschaft informieren, könnten morgen Ermittlungen beginnen. Wenn das nicht geschieht, ist die Frage zu stellen, woran es scheitert. Diese Frage ist öffentlich zu stellen. Warum keine Medienleute hier einsteigen, ist seltsam.
Die Story des letzten Wochenendes ist fertig hier abzuholen. Gratis. Ohne Abo. Bitte zugreifen!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Ermittlungen in Richtung Italien...oder sagen wir mal ins Ausland... egal wohin.
Ich bin mir da fast sicher, dass selbst eine Staatsanwaltschaft dort schnell die Bücher zumachen, da die Erfolgsquote eher bescheiden sein könnte etwas zu bewirken, als wenn Sie die Täter fassen könnte.

Ich denke mal das nutzen solche Firmen oder Leute wissentlich aus.

Ich hatte mal mit einen Beamten der K gesprochen. Dieser meinte, sobald das Unternehmen im Ausland sitzt, wird es für die Beamten dreifach schwer an die Leute überhaupt heranzukommen. Wenn es dann so scheint Erfolg zu haben, stehen selbst die Beamten oft in der sogenanntan Gasse und kommen nicht weiter, da Unternehmen oder Personen dann schon lange nicht mehr zu greifen sind, da sie über alle Berge sind.
Dann muss man auch noch den Schadensfall im einzelnen sehen, da gibt es Länder, wo das nicht als Betrug steht solche 0137 Lockanrufe etc. also...... daher sehe ich es als sehr schwer an, die Leute dingfest zu machen. Die lachen über solche Foren hier sicherlich noch sich ein ins Fäustchen.

Selbst den Providern vorwürfe zu machen ist einerseits zwar richtig, aber andererseits, kann ein Provider hinter jeden Kopf schauen?

Dennoch sollte jeder Strafanzeige stellen sicherdoch das will ich jedem nur raten, aber ich sehe hier dennoch wenig Erfolg sofern man oder die Person (Firma) im Ausland sitzt und vielleicht noch falsche Adressdaten oder Kontaktdaten angibt.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst den Providern vorwürfe zu machen ist einerseits zwar richtig,
> aber andererseits, kann ein Provider hinter jeden Kopf schauen?


Das meinst doch wohl nicht ernst? Auf die Adressdaten zu schauen hat nichts mit Gedankenlesen zu tun.

cp


----------



## dvill (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Das Phänomen, dass Mitverdiener in der Verwertungskette von Mehrkostnummern auf den höheren Ebenen die Leute darunter nicht kennen wollen, ist nicht neu.

Das Bedauern war groß und es gab verblüffende Parallelitäten, aber es half scheinbar nichts. Man musste mitverdienen und konnte an dem erkannten Übel leider nichts ändern.

Wie durch ein Wunder änderten sich diese Sachzwänge durch den neuen Paragraphen §13a TKV. Ab dann stimmten auch die E-Mail-Adressen.

Im vorliegenden Fall wäre auch mal eine Frage, wie es in der Buchhaltung ausschaut. Man wird sicher einen fetten Anteil von der Beute an die emsigen Partner mit den phantastischen Anschriften weiterleiten.

Hierzu benötigt man nachvollziehbare Belege und funktionierende Kontodaten. Man bekommt Lust, mal an einer Steuerprüfung teilnehmen zu wollen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Im vorliegenden Fall wäre auch mal eine Frage, wie es in der Buchhaltung ausschaut. Man wird sicher einen fetten Anteil von der Beute an die emsigen Partner mit den phantastischen Anschriften weiterleiten.
> Hierzu benötigt man nachvollziehbare Belege und funktionierende Kontodaten. Man bekommt Lust, mal an einer Steuerprüfung teilnehmen zu wollen.
> Dietmar Vill


Kann denn das nicht ein Staatsanwalt nachfragen? Das habe ich mir beim "dänischen Osterwochenende" schon gedacht: Wenn es da nur einen Dänen gibt, der am Telefon sagt, er habe nichts mit deutschen Mehrwertnummern zu tun, bleibt doch erst einmal die DTMS am Zuge, die diesen Dänen als Verantwortlichen _angegeben_ hat (prüfen kann man das ja als Betroffener nicht).

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur, wie im jüngsten Fall, Kennntis davon _hat_, dass die von DTMS angegebene Adresse in Italien nicht funktioniert, dann sollte es doch möglich sein, Druck auf die DTMS auszuüben. Meine Frage wäre dieselbe, die dvill stellt: Wohin geht denn das Geld? Immerhin steht wohl auch hier ein Rechnungslegungsverbot an. Es wäre interessant, zu wissen, wo zurückgehaltenes Geld bleibt, das schon gezahlt wurde und das evtl. niemals von Betroffenen zurück gefordert wird. Landet das beim italienischen Phantasiekunden? Bleibt es bei dtms?


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo zurückgehaltenes Geld bleibt, das schon gezahlt wurde und das evtl. niemals von Betroffenen zurück gefordert wird.


Das schlimme ist anscheinend, dass die 0137er Kunden den Betrag bei ihrem Netzbetreiber zahlen müssen. Wenn der Umsatz dann bei dem Reseller aufläuft, zieht der sich mit Sicherheit seinen Service-Anteil ab und lässt bei Bedenken das Schüttgut auf einem Sperrkonto so lange liegen, bis keiner mehr danach kräht - drei bis fünf Jahre scheinen mir dabei reell, da gibt es zwar noch eine DTMS AG aber sicher nicht mehr z. B. den Italiener.


_Und noch eines im Nachgang:_ ... eigentlich sollten Unternehmen, wie die DTMS, bei diesem Forum hier mal den Spendenbutton drücken. Was mit den festgesetzten Geldern passiert, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. Nicht zuletzt bieten Foren, wie diese hier, eine Steilvorlage an den Reseller, der mit den zahlreich eingehenden Beschwerden einen Grund sehen könnte/wird, von seinem vertraglichen Recht, ggü. dem Nutzer der Nummer, Gebrauch zu machen. In den Geschäftsbedingungen ist nämlich immer die Zurückhaltung der Ausschüttung im Fall des Missbrauchsverdachtes oder bei begründeten Unregelmäßigkeiten geregelt. Diese Unregelmäßigkeiten werden durch die Beschwerdeführer unterstrichen und die BNA tut ihr bestes, erst mit einer begründeten Anfrage und dann womöglich mit dem Inkassoverbot, dazu.

Bei (nehmen wir mal an) täglich 10.000 Rückrufen gehen zwar viele (ich schätze um die 30-50) Beschwerden ein, doch von denen werden wohl die allerwenigsten Handynutzer sich mit ihrem Provider anlegen und die Prepaidkartennutzer schon gleich drei mal nicht.


----------



## dvill (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Zu diesem "Wir-können-leider-nichts-machen-wir-verdienen-nur-daran"-Goldesel kann man jedenfalls ganz klar festhalten, dass es andere Möglichkeiten gäbe.

Ich halte das nachfolgend zitierte Dokument für fragwürdig, aber in dieser Hinsicht ist es eindeutig zu unterstützen:


			
				[url= http://fst-ev.de/upload/VK-Fassung-vom%2015-09-05.pdf]FST-Kodex[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 0137-Rufnummer darf nicht als Absenderkennung verwendet werden. Es ist dem Diensteanbieter untersagt, die CLI zugunsten einer 0137-Rufnummer zu verändern.


Es gibt 0137-Untervermieter, die von den Untermietern die Einhaltung dieser Bestimmung verlangen. Die können auch was machen.

Wer also mit seinen untervermieteten 0137-Nummern regelmäßig in der Öffentlichkeit auffällt, würde schon etwas machen können, hat sich aber offensichtlich lieber für das Mitverdienen entschieden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

verschobene Antwort auf http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170831#post170831
Du hast völlig Recht. Daher vertrete ich, seit ich mich des Themas 0137 angenommen habe, die Auffassung, dass einzig der Versuch, das Thema strafrechtlich verfolgen zu lassen, eine winzige Chance bringen kann. 

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ja jahrelang nicht einmal ein Inkassoverbot ausgesprochen und tat es erst nach der Osterwelle.

Der international analog aufzufindende Trick ist es doch, mit irgendwelchen  Institutionen eine "Aktivität gegen die Abzocke" vorzugaukeln, die immer den Gegebenheiten hinterherhinkt und doch immer ausreicht, die Öffentlichkeit zu beruhigen.

Was ich persönlich skandalös finde, ist, dass jedem "Insider" klar ist, dass 0137-ping Betrug ist, dass in den Diskussionen um ein strengeres TKG (auch Regulierung für 0137 ua) ausdrücklich gesagt wurde, dass man 0137 nicht weiter regulieren muss, weil der Missbrauch durch Rückruftricks durch das StGB abgedeckt ist usw usf - aber die Bundesnetzagentur hat offenbar systematisch Beschwerdeführer bei 0137 auf das Zivilrecht verwiesen und keinerlei Versuch unternommen, eine koordinierte *Strafverfolgung* zu initiieren und zu koordinieren.

TKG §67 ("Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde") enthält eine "kann"-Formulierung 


> Die Regulierungsbehörde *kann* den Rechnungsersteller bei gesicherter Kenntnis einer rechtswidrigen Nutzung auffordern, für diese Nummer keine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen.


 - diese wurde *jahrelang nicht angewandt*.

Noch krasser finde ich das:


> Die Regulierungsbehörde teilt Tatsachen, die den Verdacht einer Straftat oder einer Ordnungswidrigkeit begründen, der Staatsanwaltschaft oder der Verwaltungsbehörde mit.



Da steht nichts mehr von *kann* - da steht *"teilt mit"* - also hat die Bundesnetzagentur 0137-ping an die Staatsanwaltschaften mitgeteilt oder nicht? 

Und wenn nicht, *warum nicht?
*Siehe hierzu bereits hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=155915#post155915


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

*Was schon seit Jahren gesagt werden musste* wird hier gesagt
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/20...nrufe-wirklich-zu-verhindern-waeren/#more-191



> Zwar arbeiten bei der Netzagentur zweifellos fleissige Leute, die sich auch redlich bemühen, der Abzocke Herr zu werden. Um Lockanrufe mit teuren Nummern aber wirklich effektiv zu bekämpfen, müssten seitens Regulierern, Politik und Gesetzgeber ganz andere Maßnahmen getroffen werden:
> 
> * Keine Mehrwertdiensterufnummern mehr für auffällige Provider: Seit gut acht Jahren sind es immer wieder die gleichen fünf bis sechs Netz- und Nummernanbieter, die Abzockern zu Diensten sind. Früher mit 0190-Nummern für Dialer, heute mit 0137-Nummern für Lockanrufer. Diese Firmen verdienen sich damit eine goldene Nase, dass sie Verbraucher in die Falle laufen lassen. Zur Rechenschaft zieht sie dafür leider niemand.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


> Und die Abzocker und ihre Komplizen müssten auf die ein oder andere Karibikreise verzichten.


Manche von denen reisen nicht (nur) in die Karibik, sondern kaufen sich sauber :stumm:
Und wenn wirklich mal jemand Fragen an die BNetzA stellt, dann bitte auch die, ob man inzwischen eine Idee hat, wie man an das Bussgeld kommen will, das man gegen :stumm: verhängt haben will.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Hat denn schon einmal jemand an eine Strafanzeige gegen die DTMS - Verantwortlichen (wegen Geldwäsche) gedacht? Ich schon!


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat denn schon einmal jemand an eine Strafanzeige gegen die DTMS - Verantwortlichen (wegen Geldwäsche) gedacht? Ich schon!


Hast Du dran gedacht oder es gemacht? Und wo? In Mainz? Na dann... _*Narhallamarsch!*_ :stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du dran gedacht oder es gemacht? Und wo? In Mainz? Na dann... _*Narhallamarsch!*_ :stumm:



Ich entnehme dieser leicht kryptischen Äußerung, dass du den Sinn einer derartigen Aktion bezweifelst. Na schön, ein Aktenzeichen allein macht noch keine Verurteilung, ist aber immerhin ein Anfang. ... und mehr geht als Verbraucher eh' nicht, oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich entnehme dieser leicht kryptischen Äußerung, dass du den Sinn einer derartigen Aktion bezweifelst. Na schön, ein Aktenzeichen allein macht noch keine Verurteilung, ist aber immerhin ein Anfang. ... und mehr geht als Verbraucher eh' nicht, oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


ich entnehme dieser kryptischen Aussage, dass man in Mainz von Karneval mehr Ahnung hat als von Ermittlungen bei 0137. Wobei das ja noch kein Problem ist, weil man ja von Karneval so viel Ahnung hat, dass für 0137-Ermittlungen ein bisschen weniger auch reichen würde...
Wenn Du ein Aktenzeichen davon hättest und mir zukommen lassen würdest, wäre das klasse. Ernsthaft und unkryptisch!!! Melde dich bitte hier an, das macht die Kommunikation einfacher.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hast Du dran gedacht oder es gemacht? Und wo? In Mainz? Na dann... _*Narhallamarsch!*_ :stumm:





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich entnehme dieser leicht kryptischen Äußerung, dass du den Sinn einer derartigen Aktion bezweifelst. Na schön, ein Aktenzeichen allein macht noch keine Verurteilung, ist aber immerhin ein Anfang. ... und mehr geht als Verbraucher eh' nicht, oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


Ich glaube da muss ich Aka-Aka in Schutz nehmen. Triumph-Marsch wäre besser gewesen, aber bei Mainz fiel ihm das Wort nicht ein .... :scherzkeks:

Nachedit: Da war er selber schneller.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Leider ebenfalls unverständlich, was der Jurist da von sich gibt. Von Beschwerden im "Forum" hat sich jedenfalls noch kein unseriöser Dienstebetreiber/ Netzbetreiber bekehren lassen. Wenn nicht anzeigen, was dann?


----------



## KatzenHai (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

... zumindest mal "informieren und nicht drauf reinfallen" - soll auch schon manches geklärt haben, wenn schlicht keiner mehr zahlt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich entnehme dieser leicht kryptischen Äußerung, dass du den Sinn einer derartigen Aktion bezweifelst. Na schön, ein Aktenzeichen allein macht noch keine Verurteilung, ist aber immerhin ein Anfang. ... und mehr geht als Verbraucher eh' nicht, oder hast du eine bessere Idee?


melde dich bitte an und/oder kontaktiere mich. Irgendwie. Ich muss das mit Dir ausführlicher besprechen.
Danke.


----------



## klappstuhl (4 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Gerne. Für Infos, die weiterhelfen, bin ich immer dankbar.


----------



## Captain Picard (4 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



> 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck


Warum? Liegt das Gute doch so nah, abgegehende Rufnummerübertragung  für Mehrwertdienste 
untersagen. Wenn das angeblich nicht möglich ist, möge man endlich die entsprechenden Vorschriften/Paragraphen nennen und ggf ändern.
Technische "Feature", die keinerlei Sinn haben, sondern aussschließlich für Betrug 
ausgenutzt werden, gehören schnellstens unterbunden. (seit vier Jahren...)


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Das grenzt ja schon an Selbstverarschung, wenn hier mitten im Forum Werbung für CNS24 erscheint, wo die doch im Letzten Jahr [...] 

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (4 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

So ein Quatsch.

Werbung im Forum sichert den Fortbestand des Forums in der Form, dass die Nutzung für Betroffene kostenlos ist. Im schlimmsten Fall finanziert ein werbendes Unternehmen zu einem geringen Teil dieses Forum mit. Das schadet ihnen nicht.

Werbung hier im Forum wird niemand verleiten, etwas zu tun, was er nicht sowieso tun würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dass die Bundesnetzagentur auch mit ihren "neuen" (bzw. _endlich mal ergriffenen alten!!!) _Maßnahmen keinen Erfolg hat, beweist dieses Wochenende. Was will man als nächstes [... self edited...] präsentieren, um dem weniger informierten Durchschnittsbürger vorzugaukeln, man habe das im Griff?


Aus Mannheim wurde eine Einstellung des verfahrens gemeldet, das letzte Juliwochenende 2006 betreffend...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159402&highlight=kynetic#post159402

Als Grund wurde nach mir vorliegenden Informationen neben mangelndem öffentlichen Interesse angegeben, dass die Identität des mutmasslichen Täters nicht zweifelsfrei feststeht. Man habe Zweifel an der Echtheit der vorlgelegten Identitätsnachweise.

Geht's noch?


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aus Mannheim wurde eine Einstellung des verfahrens gemeldet...


...da kann auch nichts besseres herkommen. Gerade in diesem Fall sind auch noch andere StA´s beschäftigt. Ob letztlich eine wirklich es schafft, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, daran hege ich meine ganz persönlichen Zweifel - herzlichen Glückwunsch, werte Halunken!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Solange ich schnaufe und mich der Stress nicht überwältigt, werde ich das *nicht akzeptieren*. Never!

Die Bundesnetzagentur erhielt von mir bereits am 1.8.2006 eine e-mail, in der darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass es unter der von dtms angegebenen Adresse die entsprechende Firma nicht gibt. Was macht diese Behörde eigentlich den ganzen Tag auf unsere Kosten?
TKG §67 Abs. 3 - scheissegal????
*Ich tobe!*


----------



## johinos (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Das Thema 0137-Ping ist ja wohl durch. Die nächste Aktion wird ebenfalls im Keim ersticken, das heißt, es wird keine Auszahlungen geben. Das können sich schon die nicht leisten, die den Vertrag mit der ausländischen Firma haben. Nicht zufriedenstellend ist, dass viele Angepingte auf ihrem Schaden und die Dienstleister auf ihren Einnahmen sitzen bleiben. 

0137-Gewinnanrufe ist was anderes. Da weiß jeder, dass er ein Verlustrisiko eingeht. 

Dass einige "Altlasten" wie in Mannheim beerdigt werden, ist ärgerlich. Das kann aber nur daran liegen, dass zuwenige Beschwerden bzw. Strafanzeigen vorliegen und das heißt doch, der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen. Da gibt es doch einige Dialer-Altlasten, die viel schwerer im Magen liegen. 

Bin gespannt, was als nächstes kommt. Gefühltes Ziel: Handy. Und da was beweisen, wenn nach 7 Tagen die Daten weg sind! Am besten gleich auf Wegwerf-Prepaid umsteigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



johinos schrieb:


> Dass einige "Altlasten" wie in Mannheim beerdigt werden, ist ärgerlich. Das kann aber nur daran liegen, dass zuwenige Beschwerden bzw. Strafanzeigen vorliegen und das heißt doch, der Schaden hält sich in Grenzen.


Das könnte so sein, es könnte aber auch anders sein... Selbst wenn Person X einen Schaden von 1,50 Euro hätte, ist ja noch lange nicht gesagt, dass Person X überhaupt herausfindet, wo man sich beschweren kann. Wenn Person X auf die (faktisch) dümmliche Idee kommt, der Provider könnte da was machen, dann endet das Bemühen von Person X dort - denn die Hotlines erzählen in den meisten Fällen Quatsch hoch zwölf.
Wenn Person X irgendwie rausfindet, dass die Bundesnetzagentur zuständig ist, sind höhere Surfkenntnisse gefordert, um auf deren Seite herauszufinden, was zu tun ist (afaik ist das ja neu, dass da schon auf der Startseite was steht).
Googelt Person X geschickt, landet sie als einer der unzähligen "me too"-Poster hier im Forum. Wenn dann nicht die hier geratenen Schritte unternommen werden, ist das bedauerlich.
Wenn sich Otto-Normalo aber tatsächlich korrekt bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschwert, dann dürfte Otto Normalo davon ausgehen, dass von dort aus alles Erdenkliche getan wird, die Sache zu stoppen und auch zu ahnden. In Sachen dtms kriegt man aber nach langen Wochen lediglich einen wertlosen Bescheid, dass die Nummer an dtms vergeben war und weitere Informationen nicht vorliegen.
Dass die BNetzA es dabei bewenden lässt und Informationen, die sie u.a. hier aus dem Forum regelmässig erhält, offenbar nicht weiter verwendet, ist dann schon eine Ecke ärgerlicher.
Wenn aber eine Staatsanwaltschaft davon erfährt und das dann niederbügelt, platzt mir endgültig der Kragen. Will man nicht ermitteln, um die Statistik nicht zu belasten? Will man sich mühsame Arbeit sparen? Oder was sonst sind die Gründe dafür, dass eine Straftat ignoriert wird? Ist das Rechtsstaatlichkeit oder ist das ein weiterer Beleg für Jürgen Roths These "Ermitteln verboten"?
Man verzeihe mir die Redundanz: Aber wenn Premiere oder die Musikindustrie pfeifen, springen die Staatsanwälte ja auch!


----------



## klappstuhl (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Bitte informiere die Staatsanwaltschaft in Mainz. Dort bereits läuft ein von mir beantragtes Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Dtms (genauer: P.). Aktenzeichen auf PN.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

es geht nicht um P... aber trotzdem Danke... schicks mir mal, aber mit Bezugslink(s).


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Die StA Mannheim hat übrigens nach mir vorliegenden Informationen *nach §153 Abs.1 StPO* eingestellt, also wegen Geringfügigkeit!
Es ging mutmasslich um diesen Fall:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=376

Damals ging *am 29. Juli* folgende mail an dtms und die Bundesnetzagentur


> Unter folgenden Nummern wurden ping-Anrufe gestartet:
> 
> 01377379940
> 0137737994250
> ...




So sah die "Geringfügigkeit" im Forum aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158902#post158902
beim kurzen Durchblättern zählte ich 80 unabhängige Meldungen dazu.
Insofern kann ich mich mit 





johinos schrieb:


> Dass einige "Altlasten" wie in Mannheim beerdigt werden, ist ärgerlich.


nicht so recht anfreunden...


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Ich wills nicht weiter ausdehnen aber in Mannheim hat es mit Sicherheit nur sehr wenige Anzeigenerstatter gegeben (ich schätze 1-5). Die Zuständigkeitsregeln der Generalstaatsanwaltschaften aus Mai 2002 besagen da nichts davon, dass wegen einzelner Fälle eine einzige StA ein komlettes Sammelverfahren einzuleiten hat. Zuständig ist die StA, an der entweder der Tatort ist oder (hilfsweise) der Sachden eingetreten war. Da die Schnittstelle zum bundesweiten Markt aber die DTMS war, hätte Mainz hier ziehen müssen. Dort hat man sich aber (davon gehe ich mal aus) eine eigene Meinung über die Zuständigkeit in diesem Fall gebildet, da bei der DTMS nicht die Täter waren, Mainz somit nicht Tatort gewesen ist und die Verursacher (dem Anschein nach) ganz woanders gehandelt hatten.

Die erste Regel der Strafverfolgung: "_...bin ich zuständig?_" greift bei derartigen Delikten ganz besonders heftig zu - zum Leidwesen der Geschädigten, zur Verärgerung engagierter Beamter. Die Ohnmacht des Staates kann man dabei als Betroffener gut spüren und ärgerlich daran ist, dass man das nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Es ist die exemplarisch aufzuzeigende "Ohnmacht", hinter der (wie man befürchten muss), noch viel mehr verborgen ist. Wenn eine Straftat nur eine Straftat ist, wenn es gerade passt, ist ein Rechtsstaat zwar in der Analogie ("noch") rechtsstaatlich, wenn es gerade passt. Faktisch ist es aber dann kein Rechtsstaat mehr. Das ist dann allerdings kein unerhebliches Problem mehr, auch wenn völlig unbestritten ist, dass ein paar 0137-Betrüger, die keiner am Betrug hindert, unerheblich sind. Was Angst  machen muss, ist das Prinzip dahinter. "Ermitteln verboten" oder "Ermitteln unterlassen" - wenn das nicht einmal Thema ist, sondern offenbar als ganz normales ist-halt-so-was-soll's hingenommen wird, dann sind wir den ersten Schritt in einen Unrechtsstaat schon längst gegangen.
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2007/03/05/ja-zur-musikindustrie-nein-zur-gewaltenteilung/


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Noch was anderes:
1. Die Statsanwälte sind sich nicht einig, ob ein Betrug vorliegt
2. Das Vorliegen der Vorstraftat ist evtl. interessant in Sachen Geldwäsche
3. Die "Branche" selbst geht aber offenbar (BITKOM!) davon aus, dass 0137-Pings Betrug darstellen und die "Branche" hat damit sogar (erfolgreich!) Einfluss auf die entsprechende Gesetzgebung genommen
4. "Branchenintern" dürfte folglich doch klar sein, dass die Weitergabe von Einnahmen aus 0137-ping Geldwäsche darstellt, da ja 0137-ping branchenintern eine solche "Vorstraftat" ist.
5. Man begeht also wissentlich Geldwäsche, weil man weiß, dass es faktisch straffrei bleibt????
Mal drüber nachdenken - aber bitte nicht juristisch, sondern mit gesundem Menschenverstand.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



johinos schrieb:


> 0137-Gewinnanrufe ist was anderes. Da weiß jeder, dass er ein Verlustrisiko eingeht.


Das gilt für das, was man davon in Deutschland weiß. In UK sieht das derzeit anders aus:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=187475#post187475 und ff


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Wenn Staatsanwälte Ermittlungsverfahren einstellen wegen "Geringfügigkeit", dann bitte Beschwerde einlegen
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178691#post178691


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Das Ermittlungsverfahren wurde, wie die StA Mannheim mitteilt, nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt, sondern, weil der Täter nicht zu ermitteln sei. Der vorgelegte italienische Ausweis sei vermutlich gefälscht. Warum man den Weg des Geldes nicht verfolgen kann, weiss ich nicht. Ob man den Weg des Geldes hätte verfolgen können, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur das ab Kenntnis dem Staatsanwalt übergeben hätte, will ich lieber erst gar nicht wissen...

Man nehme eine gefälschte Identität im Ausland und suche sich eine Firma wie die DTMS AG, die "due diligence" wahrscheinlich für einen karibischen Cocktail hält und schon kann man hunderttausendfach straffrei betrügen.


----------



## Reducal (22 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Warum man den Weg des Geldes nicht verfolgen kann, weiss ich nicht.


Womöglich deshalb, weil evtl. keine Kontoverbindung von den Tätern angegeben wurde - die hätte man vieleicht dann nachgereicht, wenn sich kaum Widerstand geregt hätte und wenn genug Gras über die Sache gewachsen ist.


----------



## Unillusioniert (22 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Warum man den Weg des Geldes nicht verfolgen kann, weiss ich nicht.


Woher soll der durchschnittlich überbelastete Staatsanwalt 
a) das Wissen,
b) ohne Vernachlässigung schwerwiegenderer Delikte die Zeit 
hernehmen, das nachzuverfolgen? 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob man den Weg des Geldes hätte verfolgen können, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur das ab Kenntnis dem Staatsanwalt übergeben hätte, ...


Nein, nicht besser. Das erste Posting hier im Forum bewirkt mehr. 



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Man nehme eine gefälschte Identität im Ausland und suche sich eine Firma wie die DTMS AG, die "due diligence" wahrscheinlich für einen karibischen Cocktail hält und schon kann man hunderttausendfach straffrei betrügen.


Nein. Man hoffe darauf, dass Strafanzeigen nur bei Dienststellen ohne einschlägige Routine oder in Großstädten eingehen und dort Schimmel ansetzen. Lässt sich zum Glück nicht steuern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Unillusioniert schrieb:


> Woher soll der durchschnittlich überbelastete Staatsanwalt
> a) das Wissen,
> b) ohne Vernachlässigung schwerwiegenderer Delikte die Zeit
> hernehmen, das nachzuverfolgen?


Im konkreten Fall wurde die Bundesnetzagentur wenige Tage nach den Pings ausführlich in Kenntnis gesetzt, das ging CC auch an die StA Mainz. Das wiederum weiß inzwischen auch die StA Mannheim. Ich habe zu viel Energie in dieses Thema investiert, als dass ich das so akzeptieren könnte. Desillusioniert bin ich aber auch


----------



## klappstuhl (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das Ermittlungsverfahren wurde, wie die StA Mannheim mitteilt, nicht wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt, sondern, weil der Täter nicht zu ermitteln sei. Der vorgelegte italienische Ausweis sei vermutlich gefälscht. Warum man den Weg des Geldes nicht verfolgen kann, weiss ich nicht. Ob man den Weg des Geldes hätte verfolgen können, wenn die Bundesnetzagentur das ab Kenntnis dem Staatsanwalt übergeben hätte, will ich lieber erst gar nicht wissen...
> 
> Man nehme eine gefälschte Identität im Ausland und suche sich eine Firma wie die DTMS AG, die "due diligence" wahrscheinlich für einen karibischen Cocktail hält und schon kann man hunderttausendfach straffrei betrügen.



Irgendwann wird auch der gutmütigste Staatsanwalt merken, dass Dtms laufend in "Geschäftsverbindungen" zu Tätern steht, die unauffindbar bleiben. Interessant wäre doch einmal zu erfahren, wie Dtms selber zu seinen "Kunden" Kontakt hält.....


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird auch der gutmütigste Staatsanwalt merken, dass Dtms laufend in "Geschäftsverbindungen" zu Tätern steht, die unauffindbar bleiben.


Vergiss es, dazu gibt es zuviele Staatsanwälte die gelegentlich mal einen Minifall in der Größenordnung  < 2 € auf den Tisch bekommen. 



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Interessant wäre doch einmal zu erfahren, wie Dtms selber zu seinen "Kunden" Kontakt hält.....


Per Fax oder per E-Mail. Im Zeitaltern von VoIP, jFax und Freemailern hat es selbst ein TK-Anbieter nicht einfach.


----------



## klappstuhl (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

In meinem Fall war es einmal nicht ganz ein "Minifall", sondern es ging um immerhin rund 130 Euro für eine ( zunächst unerkannt gebliebene) - illegale - Dialer - Verbindung. Dieses Geld hat Dtms mit an Nötigung grenzender Beharrlichkeit eintreiben wollen, um dann vor Gericht - konfrontiert mit der Illegalität des Verbindungsaufbaus - scheinheilig zu erklären, man halte an der Forderung nicht mehr fest. Der von Dtms angegebene "Kunde", eine Speed - Work GmbH war am angeblichen Hamburger Betriebssitz - staun, staun - nicht zu ermitteln.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

solange die "speed work" ihre Rechnungen an die Rate One/DTMS zahlt für e***-t***/rufn***.*** ist sicher alles in Ordnung...


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

...stimmt, bei dem Thema gebe ich euch Recht. Vor zwe/drei Jahren hatte ich mir mal alle Nummern der Speed Work mitteilen lassen und darauf hingewiesen, dass die zu Manipulationszwecken verwendet werden. Damals ist die Speedy zu einem an deren Provider abgewandert. Ob sie heute wieder in Mainz unter Vertrag sind, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*

Wann war das eigentlich genau? (PN)
"Our German telco accuses us of fraud" - das war... moment... ach, leider funktioniert das Indizierungsprogramm meines Archivs nicht. Jedenfalls war das eine Erklärung einer Firma aus Kopenhagen, deren deutsche Seite ja jemand gemacht hat, den man durchaus auch heute noch kennt - als affiliate zumindest 
[edit: Das war wohl noch vor der Mainzer Ära, nämlich bereits 2003:


> "GERMANY:
> Our German telco accused us of fraud and using an illegal dialer. Therefore they closed our german number down on the 16th of may. They have offered to pay only part of march, april and may traffic.
> Their problem is, that they HAVE accepted and approved our dialer, so our view is ofcourse, they have to pay.


Und die deutsche Seite der Dänen war damals angemeldet auf Herrn J*R* (Aachen).


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2007)

*AW: 0137-Missbrauch: Regulierer setzen auf finanziellen Druck*



klappstuhl schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird auch der gutmütigste Staatsanwalt merken, dass Dtms laufend in "Geschäftsverbindungen" zu Tätern steht, die unauffindbar bleiben.


Zumindest der dänische Osterpinger erscheint offenbar ungeniert auf Branchenmessen und solange der sich das erlauben kann, stimmt irgendwas nicht in diesem Land.


----------

